# Hoeschler vs Kuhns vs Other Accumulators



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks to all that responded to my post about the JD100 3x3 baler. I think the cons have beaten the pros. My back up option was to go with an accumulator and grapple, but I have zero experience with these items also. Any opinions out there on which one is the best for a smaller operation. My hay racks and gooseneck trailer are all 8ft wide which might make a difference in which is the best for my situation. I do have a CaseIH dealer near by that deals with the Hoeschlers, but by what I've been reading I think the Kuhns look very good and maybe more trouble free (since there are no hydraulics involved). Any input pros or cons or info about other good manufacturers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I was going with a Kuhns until I found a very good deal on the Hoelscher. The only thing I didn't like about the Kuhns was the bale track going to the top of the unit. I've never heard anyone complain about it though and everyone who has one seems to like them.

I'm very happy with the Hoelscher. It probably took me 30 minutes to attach it to the baler and maybe 10 minutes of tinkering with it before I went out to bale. It never skipped a beat and I don't even know it's back there. The only issue I ran into was that I needed to increase the space between windrows to keep the bundle from getting in the way.

I also like stacking with the grapple. It's given me a lot more flexibility than I had with my old stacker wagon and it's a whole lot less exciting.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

The Kuhns accumulator is so simple it is virtually trouble free. However, if you have knotter problems and don't catch it quickly, you can have a real mess of broken bales on your hands .It's not that hard to clear the chute, but it can be a PITA to clean up the mess.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Hoelscher. Eight foot wide is perfect. I make a 44 inch bale. I am going to tinker with this size this summer. The bales weigh 70 pounds. Way to heavy to sell by the bale but horse people generally dont understand the concept of tons. The Kuhns I have seen seem to work good and it is easier to make a smaller bale. I would like to see how they act after 100,000 bales though. The only problem I have with my Hoelscher is the bale has to be consistent. I have learned what to do as the condition of the hay changes.You also need alot of hydraulic capacity. I run mine with an IH 1066. Im going to put a bigger pump in this spring.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

steve IN said:


> I have a Hoelscher. Eight foot wide is perfect. I make a 44 inch bale. I am going to tinker with this size this summer. The bales weigh 70 pounds. Way to heavy to sell by the bale but horse people generally dont understand the concept of tons. The Kuhns I have seen seem to work good and it is easier to make a smaller bale. I would like to see how they act after 100,000 bales though. The only problem I have with my Hoelscher is the bale has to be consistent. I have learned what to do as the condition of the hay changes.You also need alot of hydraulic capacity. I run mine with an IH 1066. Im going to put a bigger pump in this spring.


I have a kuhns 15 bale and love it, Ill have to say ive put maybe 25 thousand bales or more through mine and it still looks and acts brand new. Their is just nothing that needs any maintenance, The only thing i can think of is maybe a spring, these things are bullet proof. Now watch mine blow up, LOL.
THOMAS


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I have two Kuhns 15 bale models. One is 5 years old and one 2 years old. Very simple machines with next to no problems. Would definately recommend them to anyone. The 5 year old machine has over 100,000 bales through it and other than the faded paint(1st year produced, the paint job is much better on the newer one) it looks and runs like the day it came.

To me, the big advantage to the Kuhn besides no hydraulics is going to a 15 or 18 bale model. You pick up that many less grabs and it saves a world of time. If you bale 3000 bales a day, that is 200 15 bale grabs verse 300 ten bale grabs.


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I have ran a Hoeschler for about six years and haven't had any real problems. The only issue I had was a bolt coming loose on the cyl that sets the bales on the table. It let the arm that pushes the safety valve in move and the table would not dump. Not a problem with design, just wasn't tight.

I don't think the hyds is any extra concern, I run mine with an Oliver with closed center hyds. WB<><.


----------

